# My best piece so far (8dio Century Artisan Brass Demo)



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi everyone!

I do feel like this is my musically most advanced and cohesive track yet and I'm not sure I'm gonna write anything better any time soon (at least in this more filmic style) - very happy with it (feel free to rip it anyway haha). 

Also an official demo for 8dio's Century Artisan Brass series. All 3 sections used - Flugelhorns, Euphoniums & Cimbassos. No other library/brass.
Love the warmth of these "exotic" brass instruments... should be used far more IMO! 

Overall my idea was to travel back and forth in time, "between past and present", going back and forth between a old school film score type writing and a more modern approach, involving soundscapes and synths, more modern orchestration etc.. 

Interestingly it was probably the easiest "serious" track ever to write for me... I can't remember feeling particularly challenged at any point, despite it being the most 'advanced' and varied track musically I've done. I also couldn't disagree any more that 'epic' music is easier to write since I struggled more with just about any track I've done in that style than with this one. 

Well, I hope you like it! Thanks for listening... 

(This version is slightly different from the one at 8dio)


----------



## karelpsota (Nov 2, 2019)

It's rare that I listen to 4 min tracks all the way through. You managed to have contrasting blocs that still flow into each other. The mix is nice too. Well done!


----------



## S.M Hassani (Nov 2, 2019)

Congratulations, this is a beautiful piece, an evocative journey masterfully executed.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 2, 2019)

Well done, Sir!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 2, 2019)

Beautiful. That Artisan Brass Series sure is a winner.


----------



## elpedro (Nov 3, 2019)

I’m liking it!


----------



## DGravel (Nov 3, 2019)

Gorgeous. That transition at 1:34 is great! Bravo 👌


----------



## rudi (Nov 3, 2019)

Another note of appreciation - an excellent track. Very well done!!!


----------



## Patrick.K (Nov 3, 2019)

Good work, very nice score !.


----------



## Kery Michael (Nov 3, 2019)

Very nice. Tells a good story, going from dynamic to dynamic. The brass in the beginning really catches my attention.


----------



## RemyB85 (Nov 3, 2019)

Great track, loved the atmosphere all the way!


----------



## mediumaevum (Nov 3, 2019)

I really like this. Good job on both the strings, brass and overall reverb. Sounds real enough to me.
Sorry, I can't critique anything on this. It's way beyond my own skills, both in terms of composition and how to make the virtual instruments sound real.


----------



## 2chris (Nov 4, 2019)

This is a great demo, and I enjoyed the back and forth changes a lot. They can be abrupt, almost like three pieces joining together, but as it takes each turn it's very nice and fits. My favorite was at 3 minutes where the strings and piano combine so nicely to usher in the brass little by little.

Can I ask which strings, choir, and piano set this is from? Everything blended so nicely with the Artisan Brass.

*EDIT: I'll answer my question. I saw this on your sound cloud:*



> Strings are a mix of Cinematic Studio Strings, Cinematic Studio Solo Strings, Con Moto Violins B, Adagio Violins + Fluid Shorts for violin staccatos. Woodwinds are EastWest Hollywood Woodwinds for flute runs, 8dio's Claire Alto Flute & Intimate Studio Woodwinds. Choir is Oceania & Liberis (childrens choir).


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 4, 2019)

2chris said:


> This is a great demo, and I enjoyed the back and forth changes a lot. They can be abrupt, almost like three pieces joining together, but as it takes each turn it's very nice and fits. My favorite was at 3 minutes where the strings and piano combine so nicely to usher in the brass little by little.
> 
> Can I ask which strings, choir, and piano set this is from? Everything blended so nicely with the Artisan Brass.
> 
> *EDIT: I'll answer my question. I saw this on your sound cloud:*


Many thanks! :D 

Yep, there they are.. but all libraries are processed pretty heavily. They wouldn't blend to together like this out of the box or with minimal processing... I think. 

Had mixed feelings about also processing Artisan Brass quite intensely but on the other hand... if someone wants that exact sound I'm around and happy to break down the processing so noone feels cheated haha. But it's not too far away from the out of the box sound.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 4, 2019)

Very well done and not boring for 1 second.
I'm also impressed by the cohesive sound, given the great number of libraries involved.
Congrats !


----------



## 2chris (Nov 4, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> Many thanks! :D
> 
> Yep, there they are.. but all libraries are processed pretty heavily. They wouldn't blend to together like this out of the box or with minimal processing... I think.
> 
> Had mixed feelings about also processing Artisan Brass quite intensely but on the other hand... if someone wants that exact sound I'm around and happy to break down the processing so noone feels cheated haha. But it's not too far away from the out of the box sound.


What kind of processing are we talking about? Typical stuff like reverb, EQ, compression, limiting? Or more extreme things? I always assume people are processing stuff. If you have tools in your DAW, why not use them?

I think your demo brings up an interesting point. When do you decide which library to use when you have a bunch? I ask this rhetorically, because it's usually literally switching stuff out to taste (at least that what I do) - but we all have our favorites we lean toward.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 4, 2019)

2chris said:


> What kind of processing are we talking about? Typical stuff like reverb, EQ, compression, limiting? Or more extreme things? I always assume people are processing stuff. If you have tools in your DAW, why not use them?
> 
> I think your demo brings up an interesting point. When do you decide which library to use when you have a bunch? I ask this rhetorically, because it's usually literally switching stuff out to taste (at least that what I do) - but we all have our favorites we lean toward.


Well, I'm 99% talking about EQ. But I'm pretty crazy with it... over 20 cuts and a few wide boosts here n there per patch usually - with most libraries I have.
Otherwise just reverb and some stereo imaging. Just simple wider/narrower levels. And in Cubase the stereo enhances has a "color" knob - no idea what it does exactly but I like playing around with it on some patches for interesting stereo effects. 

And I'm generally not thinking actively what library I'll use for what... just what my initial instinct draws me towards in terms of tonal character and scripting style. But of course also having in mind strengths and weaknesses of libraries to fluently navigate through all the options.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 6, 2019)

Really great track.


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Nov 8, 2019)

Great job! I enjoy your skill with the participation of amazing libraries!


----------



## Architekton (Nov 10, 2019)

Excellent sounding, good job. Not a fan of part after 3:00 but overall impressive!!!


----------



## SBK (Nov 10, 2019)

nice one bro! surely travels you in fantasy landscapes and worlds


----------



## sIR dORT (Nov 11, 2019)

Have had it on repeat on Soundcloud as I've been doing homework the last few days, and it has some of my favorite musical moments ever. Bravo.

Also really interesting to read about how you used lots of EQ to make the libraries cohesive. I have a pretty small list of libs (most EWHO) that I use for orchestral work, but that motivates me to start evaluating my compositions in terms of cohesiveness in sound, reverb, etc. So thanks!


----------



## axb312 (Nov 11, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I do feel like this is my musically most advanced and cohesive track yet and I'm not sure I'm gonna write anything better any time soon (at least in this more filmic style) - very happy with it (feel free to rip it anyway haha).
> 
> ...




Nice work! If one could get only one Artisan brass instrument, which would you recommend and why?


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 12, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I do feel like this is my musically most advanced and cohesive track yet and I'm not sure I'm gonna write anything better any time soon (at least in this more filmic style) - very happy with it (feel free to rip it anyway haha).
> 
> ...



Love all the flute flourishes and subtleties within this beautiful piece. Very well arranged, realised and mixed.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 12, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Nice work! If one could get only one Artisan brass instrument, which would you recommend and why?


Thanks! 

Well, I can't because I generally don't recommend libraries and think people shouldn't ask for recommendations since it comes 80 - 90% down to personal preferences.
Especially in this case where the sampling and scripting is symmetrical in scope and quality and the only difference are the instruments sampled.
I personally like Euphonium Ensemble the most but others may prefer one of the other 2.


----------



## iMacTube (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi there!
I would like to buy from 8Dio Century Brass Bundle vs Century Artisan Brass Bundle. Any suggestion please?


----------



## Rob (Dec 30, 2019)

Love it Lionel! Very good


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 30, 2019)

iMacTube said:


> Hi there!
> I would like to buy from 8Dio Century Brass Bundle vs Century Artisan Brass Bundle. Any suggestion please?


Thanks for bumping my piece!  But I'd recommend posting this in a thread in the "Sample Talk" section of the forum or create a new one over there.

This is just a little section for my track and most people won't see the question.

I personally don't have Century Brass so I can't compare it to Artisan. But Artisan Brass is very specific and only features 3 rare brass ensembles while Century Brass is the "normal" orchestral brass lineup.


----------



## awaey (Dec 30, 2019)

iMacTube said:


> Hi there!
> I would like to buy from 8Dio Century Brass Bundle vs Century Artisan Brass Bundle. Any suggestion please?


Century Brass Bundle perfect ,,I recommend ,,


----------

